# Fight Breaks Out In A Church After Pastor Asks For $1,000 Tithe From Each Member



## CurlyNiquee (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## CurlyNiquee (Aug 5, 2018)

Crooks, the whole lot of prosperity/mega church preachers.


----------



## Sheriberi (Aug 6, 2018)

Why fight, though? I would have quietly gathered my things and bid them farewell. Forever.


----------



## RUBY (Aug 6, 2018)

I would have just left.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 6, 2018)

RUBY said:


> I would have just left.


I wouldn’t have been there to begin with.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Aug 6, 2018)

I've seen mega churches do this and I've seen a lot of people (hopefully rich people) pay.  However they were probably not as rich as I was thinking because I knew a few broke people put up $100. 

Not my type of life.


----------



## Laela (Aug 6, 2018)

People need to think for themselves... that guy that spoke actually sanctioned the fight; he was only apologetic about the reason behind it. So, he's just as wrong as the pastor... the people who think God is a slot machine would get angry if they don't see "results" from the money they_ put in_. They want their 'seed money' to grow into bigger money .. lol..   

God doesn't operate like this, and unfortunately, wolves in sheep clothing will always separate people like that from their money...


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 6, 2018)

If it's an arbitrary set amount it's not a tithe.

People are sheep.


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 6, 2018)

Laela said:


> People need to think for themselves... that guy that spoke actually sanctioned the fight; he was only apologetic about the reason behind it. So, he's just as wrong as the pastor... the people who think God is a slot machine would get angry if they don't see "results" from the money they_ put in_. They want their 'seed money' to grow into bigger money .. lol..
> 
> God doesn't operate like this, and unfortunately, wolves in sheep clothing will always separate people like that from their money...


I agree with you. If they think God is a slot machine they need to remind themselves that the "house" ( in this case the preacher)wins 99% of the time and they lose.


----------



## Laela (Aug 7, 2018)

^^^ that's a good way of putting it...


----------



## ebonysweetie (Aug 7, 2018)

I need church folks to learn how to record on their phones. lol. 

Anyway I tithe according to the word. And not  a  price you arbitrarily  picked out of the air because you want a new car or plane. People really need to know God for themselves and stop following these false prophets. Plus he’s one of those Trump pastors?  *kisses teeth Jamaicanly*


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm stuck on the 'don't got'...

So...were they fighting each other or after the Pastor?     I agree with you @ebonysweetie, they need to learn how to record on their phones.   I'm so confused at what was shown / not shown.   It's all just a blur.  

But seriously, someone should have spoken / stepped up to this Pastor years ago.  Obviously he's been fleecing and ignoring the needs of the community for quite a while.    He shouldn't have that 'house and car' unless he has a job that's paying for it.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 7, 2018)

So I heard this on the radio today.  

The pastor asked people to give donations of $1K for his BIRTHDAY.  Then the protestors started.  
Then the pastor started shouting "Get him! Get him out".


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 7, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> So I heard this on the radio today.
> 
> The pastor asked people to give donations of $1K for his BIRTHDAY.  Then the protestors started.
> Then the pastor started shouting "Get him! Get him out".


The article I read said that the fight started while they were trying to take a congregational vote on whether or not the pastor would be removed.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 7, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> The article I read said that the fight started while they were trying to take a congregational vote on whether or not the pastor would be removed.



My radio stationed played the whole video from the asking of $1k for his birthday to the chanting from the protestors for him to be ousted, to the pastor telling people to get the protestors, to the fight.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 7, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> If it's an arbitrary set amount it's not a tithe.
> 
> People are sheep.



Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Aug 8, 2018)

I leave my TV on at night and I woke up one morning to one of those TV preachers talking about seed faith. It sounded all well and good until he said that the seed was $1000 and told a story about one lady that opened up a credit card to show her seed, and before the bill came she had gotten her money and then some back. He really suggested going into debt to sow a seed. I couldn't.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Aug 8, 2018)

MACGlossChick said:


> I leave my TV on at night and I woke up one morning to one of those TV preachers talking about seed faith. It sounded all well and good until he said that the seed was $1000 and told a story about one lady that opened up a credit card to show her seed, and before the bill came she had gotten her money and then some back. He really suggested going into debt to sow a seed. I couldn't.


This is crazy since the bible speaks against usury.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 8, 2018)

If life forms from another planet were to ever come to Earth and see how gullible humans are when it comes to religion, they would probably enslave us because of our sheer stupidity or annihilate us out of disgust because of our sheer stupidity.


----------



## dicapr (Aug 8, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> I agree with you. If they think God is a slot machine they need to remind themselves that the "house" ( in this case the preacher)wins 99% of the time and they lose.



This is why I’m so glad our pastors receive a salary from the conference. They have no parts in the tithes or offerings at all. That way we don’t have these scenarios you hear of with an unscrupulous preacher using the church to get rich.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 8, 2018)

dicapr said:


> This is why I’m so glad our pastors receive a salary from the conference. They have no parts in the tithes or offerings at all. That way we don’t have these scenarios you hear of with an unscrupulous preacher using the church to get rich.



I’ve been in conversations with people complaining about their pastors asking for money and taking money out of the collection plates and I tell them my pastor is on a contract and receives a salary. They look at me like I’m in the twilight zone. One of them had nerve enough to say, “You know y’all got to pay for his Cadillac.” I said, “No. He has a 2010 Honda Accord.”[/QUOTE]


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 8, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> My radio stationed played the whole video from the asking of $1k for his birthday to the chanting from the protestors for him to be ousted, to the pastor telling people to get the protestors, to the fight.


I don't condone violence, but I understand.


----------

